# MotoGP



## Guitarwizard (May 15, 2012)

Looks like Stoner's doing it right this time.
What's wrong with Rossi (and basically all Ducati riders)?


----------



## setsuna7 (May 15, 2012)

yes, Stoner's been great since his return to Honda,Ducati just not there yet IMHO.


----------



## Jontain (Jun 14, 2012)

Rootin for Crutchlow at Silverstone, would be great to see a brit on the podium, especially at our home GP, he has been fighting for it all season too.

Should be an interesting year, Rossi was showing his ability when it rained but it is a shame he still doesnt quite have the pace in the dry.

It will be interesting once Stoner goes at the end of the year too, I have alot of respect for his riding and it will be a shame to see him leave but should shake up the teams/grid a bit!


----------



## Jontain (Oct 19, 2012)

Well the season has been full of ups and downs for all riders so far, really interested to see how the Jorge/Danny battle pans out for the championship.

Also gotta give Crutchlow some credit as he has had a great year proving he can run with the best but unfortunately has suffered some bad luck in a few races, it was so very painful to watch him run out of fuel on the last lap whilst battling for his second podium!

The reason for the post however was to bring some remembrance for the huge loss the GP suffered nearly a year ago, you will always be missed Marco...

Marco Simoncelli: 58 Forever - Features - Visordown


----------

